# What to do?



## philmagil (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, I've been lookin around for another car, and i decided on the 240sx. Now, I just have some general questions: should I go with the '95 240sx since it comes the the VLSD, or a lighter, earlier model? I'm planning on doin the sr20det swap just because I plan on making this a daily driver, and in CA i dont think I'll even come close to passing smog with a six (the rb20,25, etc.det) as compared to the sr20, or am i wrong?? Last, i plan on getting around 350-400 hp from the car, so any suggestions?- I know some about intake, exhaust, boost controllers, timers, bla bla bla, but just some things like which intercooler to get, which exhaust works best, which turbo upgrade is best etc.. Also, any recommendations for which boost controller and turbo timer to get??? Please only reply if you know for a fact on all of these things, I hate reading these posts about guys who "heard" this or "saw" that, no offense. 
Thanks


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you wont pass emissions with any engine that you put in there in CA.


----------



## philmagil (Oct 15, 2004)

I've been told that I will, but i have yet to check the CA air resources board (they have all the rules and such).

Ok, but even if i can't pass, can I still get the help I requested, thanks.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

move


----------



## philmagil (Oct 15, 2004)

?
Alright, all I want is some advice, please don't tell me I won't pass or whatever, I'll worry about that part.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you wont. you might pass emissions, but you wont pass visual. the only way is to pay off the tester.


----------



## philmagil (Oct 15, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you wont. you might pass emissions, but you wont pass visual. the only way is to pay off the tester.


ok, i know that, just stick to the car and mods, not smog


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so if you dont care about smog, that means that the RB series is one of your options. you have to tell us which one. the year is up to you. a used vlsd from a 240 or 300zx would cost you around $400(thats the latest that i've heard) from a junk yard. to offset the weight difference, you could turn up the boost a little. an older, lighter car will be cheaper, giving you more money for engine work.


----------



## philmagil (Oct 15, 2004)

ok thank you, but, rather than worry about the problems surrounding the rb (the few that there are) i think i'm set on an sr20det.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats all you had to say. its a lot easier to help somebody when you know exactly what they want to do.


----------



## philmagil (Oct 15, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> thats all you had to say. its a lot easier to help somebody when you know exactly what they want to do.


i apologize


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Your Choices are your choices... But as for turbo... I can give you options for a 350 range you will either go T3/T4 or GT28RS(not really, but close enough), TD06, HKS GT3040, Boost controllers all work the same but get electronic... Exhaust- your choice... A reliable FMIC that can support the number you wanna put out.... Upgrade radiator/electric fans, Upgrade the ECU or even go Stand Alone system... And the rest you probably know...


----------



## philmagil (Oct 15, 2004)

any suggestions on wastegates, and BOV's. What about turbo ugrades.
I don't know much about wastegates and i've been seeing stuff on 40mm and 50mm, etc. Which size and which brand do you suggest? 
As for the BOV, i was lookin at HKS super sequential. 
I've been thinking of the gt28rs turbo, but what other ones are better (as in supporting more hp and spool up time)?


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

i have the hks ssq and it sounds very nice, also look at the greddy fmic intercoolers very reliable and look great


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Your Choices are your choices... But as for turbo... I can give you options for a 350 range you will either go T3/T4 or GT28RS(not really, but close enough), TD06, HKS GT3040, Boost controllers all work the same but get electronic... Exhaust- your choice... A reliable FMIC that can support the number you wanna put out.... Upgrade radiator/electric fans, Upgrade the ECU or even go Stand Alone system... And the rest you probably know...


 injectors. opium seems to be happy with his ebay fmic.


----------



## philmagil (Oct 15, 2004)

which greddy? which size injectors (i'm lookin to run lower than 16 psi)


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

550 would be a good size. but thats just me...


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

i'll hate to see when ur car with a nice new sr20det gets impounded


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

philmagil said:


> any suggestions on wastegates, and BOV's. What about turbo ugrades.
> I don't know much about wastegates and i've been seeing stuff on 40mm and 50mm, etc. Which size and which brand do you suggest?
> As for the BOV, i was lookin at HKS super sequential.
> I've been thinking of the gt28rs turbo, but what other ones are better (as in supporting more hp and spool up time)?



I'm going to be running an HKS 40mm wastegate here in the next couple weeks. I'll let you know what I think of it when it exhales for the first time. If you can afford the parts your talking about I suggest getting a full-race(.com) brand equal length manifold. They usually run tial 40mm wastegates off of those. Not sure if its for a specific reason, or if its just because they have an account with them. As for the turbo... what are you going to use this car for besides daily driving? That will help you figure out what type of turbo you should get. My car is daily driven, but I'll be throwing on a top end style turbo here soon because I'm not one of those fancy boi drifters. I'm in it for the drag race and top end power.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'm going to be running an HKS 40mm wastegate here in the next couple weeks. I'll let you know what I think of it when it exhales for the first time. If you can afford the parts your talking about I suggest getting a full-race(.com) brand equal length manifold. They usually run tial 40mm wastegates off of those. Not sure if its for a specific reason, or if its just because they have an account with them. As for the turbo... what are you going to use this car for besides daily driving? That will help you figure out what type of turbo you should get. My car is daily driven, but I'll be throwing on a top end style turbo here soon because I'm not one of those fancy boi drifters. I'm in it for the drag race and top end power.


Hmmm, I assume the turbo your useing at the moment has a external gate? If your useing the std RB20DET exhaut manifold where did you get a turbo manifold-to-wastegate-to-turbo adapter? I know they exist, but they are a bitch to find....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm using an HKS manifold as well as wastegate.


----------



## philmagil (Oct 15, 2004)

thanks, so why do they have different sizes of wastegates?


----------

